# SS 108's my style



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

well i picked up these 31" laws and a set of ss 108's which is not really my favorite type of wheel. I decided to carry them down to the local Powder coat shop to see if he see if he could maybe clean them up a little and i was very pleased thought i would share the pics. 


Before 
















after 
The black center is textured and he also coated the outer ring with new silver so when it get scratched it will hopefully not show up as bad on a all black rim. I hope to have them mounted by the end of the weekend.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice.


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

looks good. nice renegade


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

They turned out nice should look good on the gade


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

should look awesome on the gade


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks i hope so


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks good. Thats funny my outer rings look just like that but mines from WVs rocks.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

wow! i never liked those wheels until i saw them like that! looks great


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice!!!!


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks way better, dont like the original but would def sport the later!!!!


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

I think they need ss 312 caps


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I have the machined 108's and put the 312 caps on and it looks way better. They blend in better and don't look like some cheap plastic chrome.


----------

